# A little bit of everything



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Some new baits I just finished. New style ducks with big maple keel, super stable and great action. 6" jackhammers done in new paint patterns. Jointed bombers and small mini bombers. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Neat stuff etch! Maybe its just me, but I was wondering what you are fishing for that would eat a duck?


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs goolies, big pike, big bass and musky all eat baby ducks/ loons, these guys make look huge but they arent that big, they fit inside my hand no problem

Etch


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Rob the buzz duck! Looks great! Vince and I were talking about how you can crank them out this past weekend.

I was able to see the Frog you sent him....... Fantastic!!!!!!!!!! Incredible detail and quality for sure. He forgot to show me the other ones. Next time in will remind him.

I saw some of Rowhunters baits and they are top shelf also.

I was fishing in Canada about 25 years ago. We were getting ready to put on a night troll for walleyes by these rock banks. As we moved to the shore line we kicked out a family of loons. There were 5 baby ones. There was a huge splash and there was only 4 baby loons!!!!!!!!!!!! I will never forget that. The lake had giant pike in there!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the new duck Etch & the jointed bombers mmmmm
Killercolors on our zanders my biggest zander(and my first 15lbs) had the bones of a duck in her belly when i gutted her


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I love that duck in the feathers pattern. Beautiful stuff as always, Rob.

When you examine Rob's frog baits in your hand, you can see the workmanship at a glance. The one I have has first class paint job, and I do mean first class. It has the most beautiful fade job with details embedded in the paint in a very subtle way. It is art, plain and simple, and I do not know how I could bring myself to throw it in the water. It hangs in my upstairs shop along with other prized possessions that I enjoy looking at from time to time. Everyone who has visited my home has marveled over that frog bait.

My brother is an artist (as a profession) and it takes a lot to impress him. He took one look at it and quietly just shook his head and smiled.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> I love that duck in the feathers pattern. Beautiful stuff as always, Rob.
> 
> When you examine Rob's frog baits in your hand, you can see the workmanship at a glance. The one I have has first class paint job, and I do mean first class. It has the most beautiful fade job with details embedded in the paint in a very subtle way. It is art, plain and simple, and I do not know how I could bring myself to throw it in the water. It hangs in my upstairs shop along with other prized possessions that I enjoy looking at from time to time. Everyone who has visited my home has marveled over that frog bait.
> 
> My brother is an artist (as a profession) and it takes a lot to impress him. He took one look at it and quietly just shook his head and smiled.


thanxs for the amazing comments guys, ,Vince i wish i was half as good as you, and the other artists on this board, i just try and make up for my lack of artistic talent with being original/thinking outside the box so to speak, have seen your brothers work, man o man, can that boy paint, make mine look like finger painting, the duck you like has real pheasant feathers on him, under 5 coats of etex, lol, lots of fun that was, ha ha , told you bro throw the frog, i can send another, or wait and i will show you the new frog i am doing 

Etch


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

etch................would you be willing to make me one in the loon patern? pm me with a price that you would want for it they look sweet

how do they run in the water?


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

One flew over the coo coo's nest, The man has gone to the bird's, And I think he's a little Loonie!!! Great Job Rob. Im so glad you got those bird's dialed in with the keel, they are really special. As for the rest, Wow , you really are a lure builden machine!!! As alway's it seem's you work from a little different color palet than the rest of us and it work's. Did you really use steel grating for your scale pattern on some of those? Too Cool!! Hey I want to see the New Frog Too!!!

Douglas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry Rob, I really like your frog. He will remain within the confines and relative safety of my shop. He'll hang there till long after he know all the lyrics to all my Pink Floyd stuff. 

Don't worry though, he won't get lonely up there. He'll have company. He's hanging off one of my bow-killed buck racks with the likes of Rowhunter's hand-carved through-wired sucker glider and that amazing foiled blue gill of his.

If you and Douglas don't mind, I'd like to display those lures at the upcoming seminar to show some of your work. Is that okay with you two?


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Rowhunter said:


> One flew over the coo coo's nest, The man has gone to the bird's, And I think he's a little Loonie!!! Great Job Rob. Im so glad you got those bird's dialed in with the keel, they are really special. As for the rest, Wow , you really are a lure builden machine!!! As alway's it seem's you work from a little different color palet than the rest of us and it work's. Did you really use steel grating for your scale pattern on some of those? Too Cool!! Hey I want to see the New Frog Too!!!
> 
> Douglas



thanxs row, first ducks i ever made were alittle blocky looking i will say lol, and had to much wobble, after a bit of a break from them, and some brain storming with the mad viking swede , went with a big hardwood keel and wow was i happy, nice and stable, hits upright everytime, blades a spinning and splashing, acts like a little duck in whole lotta trouble lmao, as for the colours yeah to say the least i am a bit of an enigma, ha ha., glad you like them though, and man o man are you observant, you nailed the steel scale mesh,lol, and yeah i will defintely show you the little frog 

Etch


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> Sorry Rob, I really like your frog. He will remain within the confines and relative safety of my shop. He'll hang there till long after he know all the lyrics to all my Pink Floyd stuff.
> 
> Don't worry though, he won't get lonely up there. He'll have company. He's hanging off one of my bow-killed buck racks with the likes of Rowhunter's hand-carved through-wired sucker glider and that amazing foiled blue gill of his.
> 
> If you and Douglas don't mind, I'd like to display those lures at the upcoming seminar to show some of your work. Is that okay with you two?


no sweat with me bro, hope they like it where you show it, you going to vid record it for us guys ?? love the floyd, zep, sabbath, van halen,bad companyetc, and you right he is in good company with rows baits, man o man, can that boy foil a bait, and his blue gill is one of the best jerk/glide baits i have ever used, the action is amazing 

Etch


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll see what I can do about getting some video shot and posted.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's a shot of Rowhunter's Blue Gill for anyone who didn't get a look at it:









Here's where Etch's and Rowhunter's baits will remain. A man would have to be silly to throw them:


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow Etch, you have been a busy boy...When I first saw the duck I thought you were building hunting decoys  Then I saw the other photos and realized em'r some big fish lures! I could throw those at my place in Canada and hang a big'n from the shallow weeds...that would be some kinda fun, eh!!! 

vc, I don't blame you for not wanting to toss those lures...I would keep them on display too! That blue gill is just plain sick!!! I still am amazed at the detail you guys produce on your lures...It certainly puts in perspective what us newbies still have to learn!


----------

